# New book



## Alecras234 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi I am thinking of buying a book called Schooldays to Spitfire, and I just wandered if it's any good? I have read a review and hereq is the review. 
This is an interesting book as it throws more light on Mitchell's background, but oddly enough doesn't really cover in too much detail his masterpiece, the Spitfire, more on the earlier flying boats. Still worth reading.

Another review says,

depends what you want from the book. Unfortunately for me as a general interest reader, too much in depth engineering and technical stuff, so a lot was skipped. The other parts were good!

Helpful

I want to the specs camouflage guns and things and the variants.


----------

